# Reverse Sneeze



## nhowru (Jul 18, 2012)

My little baby was officially diagnosed with a ¤REVERSE SNEEZE¤
Anyone else dealing with this? I was told it was not going to kill him, it just kills us to watch him have these attacks!
Our vet said we could try Benadryl. The dose is going to be small being he is 3.8#
I'd love to hear from others who are dealing with this too
Natalie


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a pug that had reverse sneezes sometimes. All I did was scratch (or lightly rub) her throat til she stops. When I did that, the sneezes only last a few seconds.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

VERY common with Chis. All 3 of mine do it. Typically when overly excited or if they eat or drink too fast. 
No need for medication.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Both of mine do it. I just rub gently down on their necks and they stop. It is a daily thing with mine.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie reverse sneezes when she gets excited. I just stay calm, and it's over in no time. Not a big deal.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Stella does it too. A little bit after drinking too fast, but mainly after she runs around like a crazy dog. Scared the snot out of me when she first started doing it, but it doesn't cause them harm. 

I hear that gently rubbing along the throat helps, but I haven't tried that yet. 

It's pretty common with Chihuahuas.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma does it daily. She will do it after drinking, after getting too excited, and sometimes she even does it just out of nowhere when she's laying down or going to sleep. Usually if it's a really bad one I pick her up and she will stop. I also gently massage her throat, but sometimes that doesn't seem to help. Picking her up almost always makes her stop.

It's a very common thing in small breeds, especially Chihuahuas. Don't worry!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Penny had it for a month i didnt think much of it until she came down with a respitory infection  i gave her benadryl and it really helps with the reverse sneezing. I dnt think you need to medicate unless it becomes very severe. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

my 3 does it.It scares me at times,but it's common for a chihuahua


----------



## nhowru (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone it's very reassuring to hear from you guys. I just love this guy so much and want to make sure I'm doing everything for him. Thank you


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cosmo did that. This was 10+ years ago. They told me to plug his nose so he had to breathe through his mouth. Massaging the throat seems nicer!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Khorra has also started to do this occasionally. Scared me the first time because it was after she drank some water and I thought maybe she was choking on it or something. I haven't noticed Dakota doing it though.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

So last night, while sleeping soundly, Kalisee had climbed up and snuggled between us...all of a sudden I was jarred awake from this horrible gasping choking nose coming from the puppy. Being jarred awake like that can sometimes make a normally calm person go into hysterics. 

I jumped up and slammed on the light yelling "Oh my God, shes having heart failure or maybe we smothered her and crushed her wind pipe!" (Now that I am fully awake..meh!) Then she stopped and started jumping up and down playing and all was normal. 

Good thing for this forum or it would not have dawned on me that it was reverse sneeze. It has a silly name but its scary to watch and hear the poor thing trying to stop.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Some chi's make a big deal about a reverse sneeze, others don't seem fazed by it. My new pup does it quite often, and it doesn't seem to bother her at all. My two others are drama queens about them! they usually want to be picked up and I stroke their throats or pinch their nostrils, so that they have to breath through their mouths.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella does it a lot too, I actually posted about it a couple of days ago because she had a particularly bad one, I just gently pinch her nose that usually works for us.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

An episode can be stopped if the dog is stimulated to swallow by either massaging the throat or briefly pinching off the nasal openings. Sometimes opening the dogs mouth and gently pulling on the dogs tongue or giving the dog something to eat and drink can also stop the reverse sneezing episode. I read this in my canine 411 book


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

Prada does this too! Along with my pitbull i usually rub their throat


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't know if this has been mentioned but my breeder (we became very close friends...hence the 5 dogs) taught me straight off that to help them through it you can just gently cover the nostrils until they stop. I've always done it with two of mine (the other 3 sort themselves out but two of them FREAK out when it happens) and it stops its instantly. They kind of blow through their nose when my hand is there and it's over. They'll still be able to breath through their mouth xxx


***sorry just seen the rest of the posts and many people do the same


----------

